# 2000 Blazer w/ Blizzard 720 LT (pics)



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)

Just got it last week here are some pics. Let me know what you think.
























Hopefully they worked. Im hosting them with my ISP. So if the pics arnt available, i prob. reached my bandwidth limit. So just check back later. 
See ya guys.


----------



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Wow now those are some big pictures  . Looks like a good set up though.


----------



## h_riderca (Sep 16, 2003)

If they had the 720LT last year I would of probably gotten it also. Not to much differences between 680 and 720. Besides a few inches on each side.
What controler did you get?


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

Looks good well have to see how she does, this might call for a late night trip to the BOYTON   for all the plowboys what do ya think???


----------



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)

I have the joystick I mounted it in my center console. ill get a pic up soon. Trips to the boynton, thats what im talking about.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Itchy, Nice setup. Waiting to get the 760LT installed real soon. Trying to decide between the joystick or upgrading to the handheld unit. How do you like the joystick?


----------



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)

The joystick is nice. but you NEED to have it mounted somewhere because its harder to push the an atari joystick. If you dont wanna mount it somewhere i suggest getting the handheld. I was going to get the handheld but id rather have something stationary in my opinion. Good luck with your 760.


----------



## ROYALT91 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Looks like where in for a BLIZZARD*

Looking good, be ready for the NOR' EASTER's there on there way


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Very Nice, love the blizzard


----------



## h_riderca (Sep 16, 2003)

I mounted my joystick controler infront of the arm rest. I put three pieces of wood together to make a console for it. This console I made also has a offee cup and cell phone holder added. This will only work if your gear shift is on the column. BTW I tried the touch pad controller. I did not like it at all. I always ended up looking at it to see where the control buttons were since they were not raised that much.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nice setup to bad they dont use a match system so you can see the wide uses for these plows


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

wow, nice plow!!!


----------



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)

rideca, the 720 and 680 use the same mounts, if you could sell your 680 you could buy the 720 and it would hook right up.


----------



## z_plow_master (Nov 19, 2003)

*that is one sweet plow*

itchyfishnv ,that is a nice plow, my dealer didn't have such plows two years ago, so i ended up getting a sno-way, mine is 422lbs plus 110lbs for the sub frame.........what is the weight on yours


----------

